# CS Troop Supporters Auction



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

Auction For The Troops

_Hosted by_

*Auction items were donated by:*

papajohn67 ~ Jechelman ~ Moglman ~ macms
Colorado Front Rangers

*Auction proceeds will be used to
purchase cigars and comfort items for our troops.*

*How To Bid & Auction Guidelines*
Please read before bidding

*Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario
Travel Humidor*

Information

*Oliva Premium Sampler*

Information

*Mixed Premium Sampler*

Information

*Gurkha Premium Sampler*

Information

*Don Pepin Premium Sampler*

Information

*Everyday Smokes*

Information

*Camacho Premium Sampler*

Information

*Culebra's*

Information

*Anejo Sampler*

Information

*Autero Fuente Premium Sampler*

Information
​


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Happy to be the first bidder...

Auction #6 - $60


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll start Auction #8, the Culebras at $50.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Support the Troops? You got it! :tu

I will bid $100 on lot 10.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I'll start Auction #8, the Culebras at $50.


I'll 100$ on #8...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Let's bump #6 up to $100......for now!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Let's bump #6 up to $100......for now!!


125$ for auction #6


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> 125$ for auction #6




How about we start #1 at $100.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Auction No. 2 - $75 :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Auction #3 - $75.00

I think this one is a sleeper. :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Auction #3 - $100.00


----------



## Hawk6815 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd like to return some of the support that you all have shown us. 

$125 on lot #3

Will


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll go 150 for lot #10.:tu Anything for the troops.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> I'll 100$ on #8...


back off Dave! $150 on #8


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Current bids

1- $100 -Mr.Maduro
2- $75 -macms
3- $125 -Hawk6815
4-
5-
6- $125 -68TriShield
7-
8- $150 -vstrommark
9-
10- $150 -SgtStriker


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> NO! 175$ on #8


Back off, bucky! $200 on #8. :chk:chk


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Auction No. 1* - *$100* *Mr.Maduro*

*Auction No. 2* - *$75* *macms*

*Auction No. 3* - *$125* *Hawk6815*

*Auction No. 4* - *$0*

*Auction No. 5* - *$0*

*Auction No. 6* - *$125* *68TriShield*

*Auction No. 7* - *$0*

*Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

*Auction No. 9* - *$0*

*Auction No. 10* - *$150* *SgtStriker*


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Auction #9 $50.00 please.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Auction # 2 $80.00
Auction # 5 $20.00


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

$300 on #10. Gotta have that one.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Auction # 7 $35.00


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Auction 7 - $60


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Auction 4 - $60.00


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

$150 on #1 
$200 on #10


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> $150 on #1
> $200 on #10


Looks like someone already bid $300 on #10. See post #20


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> Looks like someone already bid $300 on #10.


ssssshhhhhhh! Let him think that he's winning.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Mark - you are a mean one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

50.01 for number 9...

Ok, just kidding put me down for $55 on #9.


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Auction No. 1* - *$150* *Conch Republican*

*Auction No. 2* - *$80* *mdtaggart*

*Auction No. 3* - *$125* *Hawk6815*

*Auction No. 4* - *$60* *ragin' cajun*

*Auction No. 5* - *$20* *mdtaggart*

*Auction No. 6* - *$125* *68TriShield*

*Auction No. 7* - *$60* *khubli*

*Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

*Auction No. 9* - *$55* *Bax*

*Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

$175 for #3


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

60$ on #9


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

$70 on #9


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

$180 on numero uno


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

$35 on #5.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Auction 2- $90


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Auction No. 1* - *$180* *Sauer Grapes*

*Auction No. 2* - *$90* *JaKaAch*

*Auction No. 3* - *$175* *massphatness*

*Auction No. 4* - *$60* *ragin' cajun*

*Auction No. 5* - *$35* *dantzig*

*Auction No. 6* - *$125* *68TriShield*

*Auction No. 7* - *$60* *khubli*

*Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

*Auction No. 9* - *$70* *gnukfu*

*Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

$50 on auction # 5 please....


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

CS Troop Supporters said:


> *Auction No. 1* - *$180* *Sauer Grapes*
> 
> *Auction No. 2* - *$90* *JaKaAch*
> 
> ...


Are we to assume that no one has hit the reserve yet? I'm just curious, I'm new to the whole CS Auction thing.


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Auction No. 1*
*Auction No. 2*
*Auction No. 3*
*Auction No. 4* - Reserve met.
*Auction No. 5* - Reserve met.
*Auction No. 6* - Reserve met.
*Auction No. 7*
*Auction No. 8* - Reserve met.
*Auction No. 9* - Reserve met.
*Auction No. 10* - Reserve met.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Well with the reserve not met on #1 yet...lets go $200 on #1:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

zmancbr said:


> Well with the reserve not met on #1 yet...lets go $200 on #1:tu


 :tu


----------



## Hawk6815 (Jun 22, 2007)

Since it's for such a good cause, I will go $200 on #3.

$200 #3

Will


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> :tu


DoH!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

#3 @ $225-

this is just like cbid


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Auction No. 1* - *$200* *zmancbr*

*Auction No. 2* - *$90* *JaKaAch*

**Auction No. 3* - *$225* *massphatness*

**Auction No. 4* - *$60* *ragin' cajun*

**Auction No. 5* - *$50* *Fishbeadtwo*

**Auction No. 6* - *$125* *68TriShield*

*Auction No. 7* - *$60* *khubli*

**Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

**Auction No. 9* - *$70* *gnukfu*

**Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*

*Reserve met.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I will go $225 on #1.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

#7 - $75

trying to hit the reserve.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

khubli said:


> #7 - $75
> 
> trying to hit the reserve.


Betting that will do it!!:tu


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Auction No. 1* - *$225* *n3uka*

*Auction No. 2* - *$90* *JaKaAch*

**Auction No. 3* - *$225* *massphatness*

**Auction No. 4* - *$60* *ragin' cajun*

**Auction No. 5* - *$50* *Fishbeadtwo*

**Auction No. 6* - *$125* *68TriShield*

*Auction No. 7* - *$75* *khubli*

**Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

**Auction No. 9* - *$70* *gnukfu*

**Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*

*Reserve met.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

#2 - $100 :u


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Monday afternoon bump!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Tuesday morning bump...


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

#2- $105


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Auction No. 1* - *$225* *n3uka*

*Auction No. 2* - *$105* *hotreds*

**Auction No. 3* - *$225* *massphatness*

**Auction No. 4* - *$60* *ragin' cajun*

**Auction No. 5* - *$50* *Fishbeadtwo*

**Auction No. 6* - *$125* *68TriShield*

**Auction No. 7* - *$75* *khubli*

**Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

**Auction No. 9* - *$70* *gnukfu*

**Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*

*Reserve met.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

#2 - $125


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

That Oliva samlper looks great! I had some of the discontinued and rare items that you listed at our sales meeting in Nicaragua this past week and I must say, they're all amazing smokes!


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Less than 12 hours to go!!*

*Auction No. 1* - *$225* *n3uka*

**Auction No. 2* - *$125* *gamayrouge*

**Auction No. 3* - *$225* *massphatness*

**Auction No. 4* - *$60* *ragin' cajun*

**Auction No. 5* - *$50* *Fishbeadtwo*

**Auction No. 6* - *$125* *68TriShield*

**Auction No. 7* - *$75* *khubli*

**Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

**Auction No. 9* - *$70* *gnukfu*

**Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*

*Reserve met.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

*Awesome job so far guys!!!!*


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

T-minus 7 hours and 4 minutes to get your bids in! Do we have some snipers out there lurkin for that 23:59:59 moment?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> Do we have some snipers out there lurkin for that 23:59:59 moment?


He-He


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

khubli said:


> T-minus 7 hours and 4 minutes to get your bids in! Do we have some snipers out there lurkin for that 23:59:59 moment?


.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

khubli said:


> Do we have some snipers out there lurkin for that 23:59:59 moment?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish there was auto-bid here.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I really don't think there will be sniping on this particular auction. I had posted that to drum up some more action for the troops.

I in good conscience would never snipe on this type of auction. 

Now Ebay, that's a different story.. :]


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

khubli said:


> I really don't think there will be sniping on this particular auction. I had posted that to drum up some more action for the troops.
> 
> I in good conscience would never snipe on this type of auction.
> 
> Now Ebay, that's a different story.. :]


:tpd:

You're right Ji!! It's not about us...it's about the troops!! :u

*I bid $150 for Auction #6.*


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

khubli said:


> T-minus 7 hours and 4 minutes to get your bids in! Do we have some snipers out there lurkin for that 23:59:59 moment?


 Soldier, how did you get so close to me?

Sniper approached the instructor by being a sneaky bastard, Sergeant Major!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd:
> 
> You're right Ji!! It's not about us...it's about the troops!! :u
> 
> *I bid $150 for Auction #6.*


Woohoo go Patrick go... GOod luck on Auction #6. Those sure do look tasty.



JaKaAch said:


> Soldier, how did you get so close to me?
> 
> Sniper approached the instructor by being a sneaky bastard, Sergeant Major!


Excellent scene out of an excellent movie.!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I can almost taste those Oliva's already!


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

gamayrouge said:


> I can almost taste those Oliva's already!


So can I. IMHO the Bold Ole Robusto is the pick of the litter. Couple of years + on that little puppy.:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd:
> 
> You're right Ji!! It's not about us...it's about the troops!! :u


:tpd: Definitely :tu


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

*Auction No. 1* - *$225* *n3uka*

**Auction No. 2* - *$125* *gamayrouge*

**Auction No. 3* - *$225* *massphatness*

**Auction No. 4* - *$60* *ragin' cajun*

**Auction No. 5* - *$50* *Fishbeadtwo*

**Auction No. 6* - *$150* *Mr.Maduro*

**Auction No. 7* - *$75* *khubli*

**Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

**Auction No. 9* - *$70* *gnukfu*

**Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*

*Reserve met.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> :tpd:
> 
> You're right Ji!! It's not about us...it's about the troops!! :u
> 
> *I bid $150 for Auction #6.*


*$200 for #6*


----------



## CS Troop Supporters (Dec 19, 2007)

The Auction is now closed.​Congratulations and thank you to the winning bidders:

*Auction No. 1* - Reserve not met.

*Auction No. 2* - *$125* *gamayrouge*

*Auction No. 3* - *$225* *massphatness*

*Auction No. 4* - *$60* *ragin' cajun*

*Auction No. 5* - *$50* *Fishbeadtwo*

*Auction No. 6* - *$200* *68TriShield*

*Auction No. 7* - *$75* *khubli*

*Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*

*Auction No. 9* - *$70* *gnukfu*

*Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*

Auction Total *$1,305*

The proceeds will be used to purchase cigars, comfort items and to help defray shipping expenses for deployment to our troops.

​
Please join us in extending our heartfelt thank you to the bidders in this auction. Because of you many of our troops will experience the gift of caring and perhaps a respite from there everyday reality.

A special thank you to *papajohn67*, *Jechelman*, *Moglman*, *macms* and the *Colorado Front Rangers* (jcarlton, LordOfWu, physiognomy, Opusfxd, glking, Spect, zmancbr & macms) for there outstanding auction donations and support of the troops.

Winning bidders will be contacted with payment instructions and payment and shipping information will be posted and updated in this auction thread.

Each month we will host an event to support our troops. We invite you to join with us in hosting these events.

And finally, thank you to everyone who has and continues to support our troops, each in there own way.

.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome Job Everyone! Congrats to the Winners! :bl:bl:bl


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks to those who ran the auction and those who donated the items! :chk


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thanks very much to all bidders, donators and moderators of this auction. In the end, thanks to ...
*n3uka (generous even tho reserve wasn't met), gamayrouge, massphatness, ragin' cajun, Fishbeadtwo, 68TriShield, khubli, vstrommark (x2), gnukfu*


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow! congrats all!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CS Troop Supporters said:


> *Auction No. 8* - *$200* *vstrommark*
> 
> *Auction No. 10* - *$300* *vstrommark*


Many thanks to all who donated to and ran the auction. I'm looking forward to more in the future.

Per instructions, cashiers check out to macms in today's mail.

Salutes to you all!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

CS Troop Supporters said:


> The Auction is now closed.​Congratulations and thank you to the winning bidders:
> 
> *Auction No. 3* - *$225* *massphatness*


The check is in the mail ...:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got the Money Order and will be mailing it out tomorrow.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

CS Troop Supporters said:


> *Auction No. 2* - *$125* *gamayrouge*


Payment will be sent out Monday! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Many thanks to all who put forth donations,bids and time to support our troops! MO in the mail today! Keep this going people! :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Payment will be in the mail on Monday morning. Thanks for having the auction!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks to all the winning biders for your support of our Troops!!!!:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*vstrommark*

Thank you.

PAID - DC 0703 8555 7490 3212 8742 - Insured
PAID - DC 0703 8555 7490 3212 8742 - Insured


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

macms said:


> *vstrommark*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Oh no, Fred. Thank you, all the donor and the front rangers for taking the lead.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Shipping / Payment Information*

PAID massphatness *Sent $250! Thank you sir!* :tu
DC 0103 8555 7493 1830 2374 macms
Other DC's to follow from the Front Rangers

PAID vstrommark - DC 0703 8555 7490 3212 8742 - Insured

PAID gnukfu - DC 0103 8555 7492 8676 3139

PAID vstrommark - DC 0703 8555 7490 3212 8742 - Insured

*gnukfu also sent a bundle for the troops* and a fiver for me! Thanks G :ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Well, I didn't post this, but it left yesterday.

68TriShield - DC 0103 8555 7492 4194 2685


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Going out tomorrow to massphatness: 0103 8555 7492 6600 1596

Well done sir. Enjoy the smokes:tu


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Sent to massphatness this morning: 0306 2400 0001 0880 7632


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Cigars on their way to massphatness... 0307 1790 0000 3061 9732

I also want to send out some special thanks to all the generous folk who bid on these auctions, to those that kindly donated prizes, & finally to those that set up and guided the auction to its successful finish. Your participation speaks strongly about your character & I hope to have the opportunity to interact with you all in the future.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

PAID massphatness

PAID vstrommark

PAID gnukfu

PAID vstrommark

PAID ragin' cajun

PAID Fishbeadtwo

*Fishbeadtwo donated his winnings to the troops. Good on ya sir!!* :tu


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

physiognomy said:


> I also want to send out some special thanks to all the generous folk who bid on these auctions, to those that kindly donated prizes, & finally to those that set up and guided the auction to its successful finish. Your participation speaks strongly about your character & I hope to have the opportunity to interact with you all in the future.


:tpd: Very well said!

Cigars on their way to ragin' cajun --- 0103 8555 7492 6702 0336

Cigars bought by Fishbreadtwo on their way to bazookajoe for the Troops --- 0103 8555 7492 5653 4578

Thanks to everyone who participated in this auction.

Frank


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

massphatness cigars are on their way!
0103 8555 7492 9880 7890

Thanks to all that made this a success!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

My payment is in the mail! No DC because I had to mail it from work (the airport.) :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

macms said:


> *vstrommark*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Package received. Thanks again to everyone who put this one on. Y'all done good.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

physiognomy said:


> I also want to send out some special thanks to all the generous folk who bid on these auctions, to those that kindly donated prizes, & finally to those that set up and guided the auction to its successful finish. Your participation speaks strongly about your character & I hope to have the opportunity to interact with you all in the future.


Well said Peter:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

PAID massphatness

PAID vstrommark

PAID gnukfu

PAID vstrommark

PAID ragin' cajun

PAID Fishbeadtwo

PAID khubli


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Massphatness, my part is on it's way, sorry for the delay, had some issues this week, but here it comes!

0103 8555 7492 6790 3615

:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

It's like Christmas in my office -- boxes upon boxes have been arriving courtesy of the Colorado Front Rangers. Once everything is in from these fine BOTL's, I'll be sure to post a photo. I may need a wide angle lens! And a calculator -- there seems to be some gorilla math going on.

Thanks to everyone who put this great auction together!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Received my Anejos from macms along with an "extra" treat! Everything arrived in perfect condition. Thanks Fred 

Must control myself and let them rest in the humi before lighting one up. Who am I kidding I'll smoke one this weekend for sure. I have no control. :ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

In the mail:

gamayrouge 0307 0020 0000 2994 6369

khubli 0307 0020 0000 2294 6345


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

PAID massphatness

PAID vstrommark

PAID gnukfu

PAID vstrommark

PAID ragin' cajun

PAID Fishbeadtwo

PAID khubli

PAID gamayrouge

All payments received and prizes shipped! :tu

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Received the Liberty's and a 'kicker' from PapaJohn today. These look fantastic!

Thanks,
Ji


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Completely overwhelming. The Colorado Front Rangers did themselves proud having sent me 50 smokes in their 40 Stick Sampler. Just look at the array of cigars! This king sized sampler has a little bit of everything, and the guys are to be commended for putting such a spectacular auction item together. Special thanks go out to Spect and zmancbr who showed supreme patience with me the past couple of days. :tu Fortunately, I now have addresses and ammo. Your generosity with be revisited upon you all in a manner and place of my choosing. Until then ... many, many thanks!


----------

